# o Samba



## viva!

¡Hola!
Alguien me podría aclarar si la palabra "samba", el baile brasileño, es masculina o femenina? La entrada en el diccionario de la Real Academia española dice que es femenina, pero me han dicho que es una palabra masculina. Y, para más lío, la entrada de WR dice m, f.

¡Gracias!
Viva


----------



## Fanaya

Yo siempre he oído hablar de '_o samba_', por lo que es masculino. Curioso, sin duda, que en español se diga '_la samba_' cuando, evidentemente, es un término importado del portugués, que a su vez lo incorporó a su léxico proveniente de lenguas africanas. Aunque bien es cierto que la forma española también tiene una cierta lógica si tenemos en cuenta que, como palabra terminada en -a, en principio cumple la regla de palabra femenina.


----------



## viva!

Fanaya said:


> Yo siempre he oído hablar de '_o samba_', por lo que es masculino. Curioso, sin duda, que en español se diga '_la samba_' cuando, evidentemente, es un término importado del portugués, que a su vez lo incorporó a su léxico proveniente de lenguas africanas. Aunque bien es cierto que la forma española también tiene una cierta lógica si tenemos en cuenta que, como palabra terminada en -a, en principio cumple la regla de palabra femenina.



¡Hola!
Gracias por ayudarme a resolver la duda. Creo que debería de seguir el principio de la Academia en la traducción de la ficha de baile que tengo. Voy a pensármelo bien. Una pregunta: en portugués, ¿no son normalmente femeninas las palabras acabadas en -a? (no tengo ni idea de portugués).

¡Gracias!


----------



## Fanaya

viva! said:


> Una pregunta: en portugués, ¿no son normalmente femeninas las palabras acabadas en -a? (no tengo ni idea de portugués).



Sí, por supuesto, normalmente son femeninas. La regla es como en español, incluso diría que más estricta, pues en portugués, por ponerte algún ejemplo, se habla de '_a água_', '_a alma_'... en vez de '_el agua_', '_el alma_'...


----------



## Vanda

- *(sam.ba)* Bras. = *sm.*

[url]http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/samba

_dança  samba *sm*

_[/URL]


----------



## viva!

Vanda said:


> - *(sam.ba)* Bras. = *sm.*
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/samba
> 
> _dança  samba *sm*
> 
> _



Hola:

¿Qué significa "sm"? 

Y con referencia al tratamiento de las palabras femeninas en portugués, si éste es igual o más estricto que en español, ¿a qué se debe el artículo masculino? ¿al origen africano -si lo tiene, ahora mismo estoy confundida?

Gracias mil a todos.


----------



## Fanaya

viva! said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Qué significa "sm"?
> 
> Y con referencia al tratamiento de las palabras femeninas en portugués, si éste es igual o más estricto que en español, ¿a qué se debe el artículo masculino? ¿al origen africano -si lo tiene, ahora mismo estoy confundida?
> 
> Gracias mil a todos.



_SM _quiere decir '_substantivo masculino_' en portugués. Yo diría que el hecho de que la palabra '_samba_' sea masculina se debe a que se habla de ella como si fuera '_o género musical chamado samba_', para abreviar, '_o samba_'. En cualquier caso, son deducciones mías, que creo que podrán aclarar mejor los nativos.


----------



## viva!

A mí me parece una deducción estupenda, Fanaya, pero como bien dices, que arrojen luz los nativos. Si fuese cierto, la transferencia a femenino en castellano no me parece tan "chaquetera" como me parecía antes.
Buscando en el panhispánico sobre las pautas para los géneros vi que el vodka es de género ambiguo -el/la vodka, y pensé que porqué no harían lo mismo con la Samba.

Otra pregunta: ¿en portugués son masculinos otros bailes que terminan en -a? (Rumba, Lambada, Chachachá, por ejemplo)?

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Fanaya

'_A_ r_umba_' y '_a_ _lambada_' son femeninas. '_O chachachá_' es masculino. En definitiva, como en español. Por citar algunas otras, '_a capoeira_', '_a chotiça_' (*el* chotis), '_a valsa_' (*el* vals), '_a habanera_', '_a polca_', '_a salsa_'... En conclusión, salvo excepciones muy excepcionales, son femeninos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*A* rumba, *a* lambada, *o* cha cha cha, *o* rock, *o* forró.

Cuanto a "o samba" recordemos que existe un ritmo argentino, *la zamba*, que se pronuncia igual pero es _muy_ distinto al brasilero.


----------



## Istriano

Muitos vocábulos em -a oriundos das línguas africanas e das línguas indígenas são masculinos:
_
de origem africana:_
*o samba *(dança), *o zabumba* (tambor), *o abadá *(camiseta de carnaval),* o abará *(bolo de feijão), *o catita* (camundongo),* o calunga* (camundongo), *o bamba, o bumba, o dunga,*
(sunga é masculino só no Ceará: *o sunga*; no resto do Brasil é feminino: _a sunga_)

_de origem indígena:_
*o pampa, o carioca, o capixaba, o Paraná, o Ceará, o gambá, o anhagüera, o quéchua/quíchua, o zunga...*

(_de lunfardo_ temos: *o punga*)
(_de nepali_: *o panda*)


----------



## viva!

Bueno, yo me refiero desde el principio a la samba, con "s", no a la zamba.

Interesante. 

Gracias a todos por ofrecer vuestra opiión al respecto. Me habéis ayudado muchísimo a indagar sobre el tema. 

De momento creo que optaré por buscar un poco más sobre su uso (el samba vs la samba), y algo tendré que decidir pronto.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Istriano

Em espanhol: _la samba, la sal, la nariz..._
Em português: _o samba, o sal, o nariz...

Quando em Roma:
_No Brasil a gente escreve: _os pampas argentinos_.
Na Argentina eles escrevem: _ la samba brasileña.

_Em espanhol e em italiano, *samba *é um substantivo feminino.

A dança angolana _semba _(semelhante ao nosso samba) é masculina, mas pode se usar no feminino: _dançar a semba._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

viva! said:


> Bueno, yo me refiero desde el principio a la samba, con "s", no a la zamba.


Entendí perfectamente. Pero consideré oportuno aclararlo.


----------



## Kutz

Fanaya said:


> Sí, por supuesto, normalmente son femeninas. La regla es como en  español, incluso diría que más estricta, pues en portugués, por ponerte  algún ejemplo, se habla de '_a água_', '_a alma_'... en vez de '_el agua_', '_el alma_'...



ACLARACIÓN: 
Creo oportuno comentar que aunque estos sustantivos del ejemplo anterior, en singular, lleven el artículo en masculino, debido a cuestiones cacofónicas, su género es femenino igual que en portugués. Para que se vea más claro, si se pasa a plural, se ve que lleva el artículo correspondiente a su género: las aguas, las almas... "El agua está fría" o "Se quedó con el alma destrozada", por seguir con estos ejemplos.

Axé


----------



## Fanaya

Kutz said:


> ACLARACIÓN:
> Creo oportuno comentar que aunque estos sustantivos del ejemplo anterior, en singular, lleven el artículo en masculino, debido a cuestiones cacofónicas, su género es femenino igual que en portugués. Para que se vea más claro, si se pasa a plural, se ve que lleva el artículo correspondiente a su género: las aguas, las almas... "El agua está fría" o "Se quedó con el alma destrozada", por seguir con estos ejemplos.
> 
> Axé



Cierto, tienes toda la razón del mundo. Y lo peor es que lo sabía .


----------

